# Weekly competition 2009-03



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

For now, all events are the same as last year, but all unofficial events are on probation. That means that if they don't get at least 3 competitors on average over the first 4 weeks, they will be removed (and don't rely on Mike and me to do them every week). So if you like those events, make sure you (and others) do them every week. This is a list of all the unofficial events:

2x2x2 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
7x7x7 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Match the scramble
4x4x4 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
Snake
All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F L2 D F' D2 L D2 F' U' B2 U R' D L2 B' L' F2 R2 F L2 F' R B' D' L
*2. *L' F U F L2 U B2 L' D2 R2 U F' U' B2 D' B R2 B R' D' F2 L2 B' L' F
*3. *B R' F2 R D2 F' L F' U2 R' D2 F' U' F2 U R U' B R' U2 R F U F R2
*4. *B2 D' R' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B R' B2 R U' L2 B L' D' R D2 L F2 D2 F' U L'
*5. *R' B U F' R U B R U B L' U2 F' L2 D F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' U F

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 L U2 R' F2 L2 U2 B D F L F' L U F' (21f)
*2. *B2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L U B2 U2 R B' R F D' F U2 (21f)
*3. *R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' D2 U L2 D' F D2 B2 U L R' D' (21f)
*4. *B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 R B R U F L' B2 D' R2 U2 F (21f)
*5. *B2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' F U' B R2 B' D2 U2 R' D F' U2 R (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 L2 Rw2 F' D' U' Fw' Uw B Fw2 F2 Uw U2 R B' Fw' F2 L' Rw' R' B2 Rw2 R F2 D U2 R2 D2 Uw2 U B' Rw' R U' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 F' R
*2. *F' U R' D U2 Rw' B' Fw F2 L2 Rw' B D2 Rw2 U Fw L Uw2 B' Fw' F2 R' Fw F' Rw R Uw' R' U' F2 R U' Rw' R2 B' Uw2 U2 L Rw2 Uw'
*3. *L' R' B' D2 U2 L' D B' Fw' F' U L2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw' R2 U' R' Fw2 L B2 Uw2 Rw' Fw U Rw B' Fw Rw' Fw' F' L2 Rw D' Rw2 F2 U2 Fw U2
*4. *Fw F2 Uw L' B D' B' Rw' R2 D2 L2 Rw' Fw R2 B F' D' Fw U B' Uw2 L2 Rw' D U Fw2 F' L' B2 L2 Rw2 R2 B Fw L' U' L2 B' Fw2 F
*5. *Fw L R Fw' Rw D' R D Uw2 U' Rw' D2 F D' B Fw Uw' L2 R2 U' Rw Uw L2 R F L2 B L' Rw' R' U Rw R' Uw B Fw' F Rw' F' Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Rw2 Fw Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw' Uw Bw' Uw Lw2 Bw' Fw F' R Dw' Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' F Lw2 B' D Lw' Bw2 Fw' R2 Bw Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 L Rw B Fw Lw2 F2 Uw Fw' Lw' F' Lw2 F2 Dw L2 Lw2 B2 Bw F' U R' B Rw F Uw' B' Fw2 Lw
*2. *L2 Lw D Dw' U Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw R2 D2 Dw Uw U Bw' F2 L R' B2 Bw2 Fw' U2 Rw' D' F' Rw' D Uw' B Uw' U L2 F R' D L' Uw2 B D U Rw F' Uw U2 B L2 Lw2 Rw2 R D2 Fw' F Lw' Uw' U L Dw R U
*3. *F Dw2 U Lw2 F2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw Rw R' D2 Lw D2 Dw2 Uw' U' L2 Dw B Fw' D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw Dw Lw Rw2 Uw' Rw Dw2 Rw Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw' R' Fw2 Rw Fw2 D2 Uw R' D L Rw Bw R B Bw2 D2 Dw2
*4. *Lw' Rw' Bw Fw' D Dw2 U Bw' D Dw2 Bw2 D Lw' Rw' Dw2 B' Uw2 L Rw2 Bw D Bw2 D2 Bw' D' B U2 B' Fw2 Dw' L2 Bw F' D Rw2 F' Rw B2 Uw2 Bw2 R Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' U' L2 Rw2 D' U' Bw' D Dw' Uw Bw D R2 U R2
*5. *L' R2 Dw2 R F L Rw Dw2 Uw B Fw F' Dw Bw U2 Fw' D' Uw' B Lw' U' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 F Lw Rw R2 Bw' Dw' U2 L' B2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' F L2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F Lw2 Rw' U2 L' Dw Uw Bw2 Fw Lw2 Bw F' U Fw L' D

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' 2D' 2R U' B' 2B2 2F' F2 3U' 2U 2L B' 3F' U2 3F2 2F F' 3U2 2U2 B' 2B 3F 2F F' 3R2 2U' U' B L 3R' U' 3R B 3F 2R 2U2 2L 2U' 2B U2 R 3F' L' B2 U 2F' U 3F' 3U2 R2 F2 2D' 3U' 2L 2R' R' B' 2B2 3R' 3U' 3F' F U2 L' 2U2 U2 F2 R' 2B' 2F2 2D F2 2R2 2D 2U' 2L' 2B 2U2 L2 D
*2. *2F2 R B L 3F' 2L2 D 2D' U2 2L' 2R2 3F' 2R' F 2L' D' L2 2B 3U U 2L2 3R F2 2L' F 3R F D2 3U' 2U R B' 2L' 2F' L' B' 2B 3F2 2F2 2D' 2R2 D2 2B2 F' 2D' 3U U' 2B' 2F F 3U 2B' 3U2 F' 2U2 U L2 2R' F2 L' 2B 3F' 2U' B 3U2 U 3F2 L2 3R2 2R' D2 B2 3F 2F' R B' 2D' B' 2B F2
*3. *B F 2D' 3R 2U2 R' 2F 2D 2U2 L 3U R 2B2 2U' 2R2 2D2 B' D2 2D 3U U L2 2L2 U2 3R2 3U' L' 2L2 R2 B' L' 2L R' 2B2 3F2 F' 3R' 2R' 2B L 3R D L2 2D' L2 3R2 D' 2R R2 3U' 2R2 B' R 3F 2F2 F2 2L' 3R2 B2 2D' 3F F 2D L 3R2 2R' 3U' 2R B 3F2 2F2 3R' 2B' 3R2 R' D 2B 2F2 3U' 2U
*4. *2B2 3U2 R' 3U U 3R' B2 D2 2D2 2B' L2 3R' D 3R2 D' 2D2 L D' 3U L' 2R2 D2 2U' 3F 3R F D' 2L' 2D' 2B 2R' D 2D 3U2 R' 2F L 3R' 2R' R2 2F' L2 2L 3R R2 2B 2F' 2R B' 2R U' 2R2 B 2B2 3F 2D2 2U' U2 L2 2L' 2U2 3F2 D' 3U2 F 3U 3R2 3U 2B2 2F' 2D2 2R 2D' 2U2 2L' 2R2 B' L' R B
*5. *D' L2 D' 2F 2R' 3F' 3R2 U' L2 2B2 F2 2R' R' 2U 2L 3R R' U2 B 2U' 2B2 2U2 F2 D' L2 2L2 3R2 B2 2B' 3F2 2F' F D 2D 3U 2U2 U 3F 2R' 2F2 F' U2 F D2 2F2 D2 2D 3U 3R2 R2 2D2 3F2 3U2 3F2 D' 2D' 3U' 2U U2 B' 2F D 2L D2 L' 3R' 2D' R D 2U' 2L2 B' 2L2 3F' 2F' U2 F2 D 2D2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 U2 2B' L' 3L2 3R' 2D L2 2L' 3F' R' U' 3B2 3F' D 2U2 U2 2F2 2D' 2L' 3D 3R2 3F 2F D' 2B' 2D2 U' 3L2 D L 3R2 3D F 2D 3D2 3L' D 2D' 2U' 2B L 3U2 3L' 3B2 3F' 3L2 F 3D2 3U 2B' 2F2 D' 3F' 2L 3L' D 2L2 D2 U F' 2R B2 R' 3B2 D2 2B' 2L 3D2 3L2 3R' 2B F2 D' 3D2 2U' 3B' 2U2 3B U' 3B' 3R 2R 3D2 U 2L2 3L' 2R' R B' 3B2 3L2 3R2 D' 3L 3R R2 3B2 3F2 R'
*2. *3U 2R2 2D B2 F2 3U2 3L2 U 2B 3F' R2 F2 R B' U 3L' R' 3B' 2R' B 3R2 3B' 3U 2L2 3R U' B 3F F2 2U' B2 2U 3F R' F2 3D' 3B' 2L2 R D 3D 2R 3F F 2L 2F2 2U L 2L' 3R2 3D2 2U2 2L2 D 3D2 B2 2F' D2 2D B' F' L' 3F 3R2 2D R' 3B 2D' R' B F2 3R2 2R' 2B2 3B' 3R2 R' U 3F2 F' D2 U2 B' 3F 3D' U2 B2 3F D2 3D 3B' 3L D2 B U B2 2B 3R' D' R
*3. *3U F' 3D' U' 3B' D2 U2 2F2 3L2 F2 2R 2D B' D2 2D' R' F2 3R2 2B' 2L R' 3D2 2F F2 L' 3R' D2 L' 2D U 2L 2D 2R 3U 3B L' 3R' 2D' 3R 2R F2 U' 3L B 3F 2F' F2 D' 2U2 2B2 2F U 2F' 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2D' 3D U' 3B' U2 3B 3D2 3U2 2R' 2F L' 2U' 2B 3F 2F2 F2 R 2F2 L 3L2 2B2 3R' 3D U L2 2R' F 2U' L' 2B' U2 3L2 R' B' 3R2 D2 L2 3L' R 2B' 2U2 R2 3D
*4. *B 3U2 2F 3R2 B' F2 3R 3U' U' L' 2L' R' D L' 2L R U' 2B' 3L2 2F 3D' U' 3L2 2F L2 3B 3F 2L R2 2B' R2 D L2 3R2 2B2 2F' L2 3R 2F2 L2 3D2 3U' L 2B2 3B' 3U 2L' 2R2 R' D2 3U2 B2 3D' B2 2R' R' 2D2 2U2 3F 2D2 F D2 B 3F' 2D2 2R' D 2U2 3L2 B2 3D2 3B 3F' D' F2 2D' 3B' 3F' F' D' 2D' 2B2 F' D' 3B2 3F' 2L2 2R2 2B' 3D' 3L2 B 2B' 3F2 L2 2L2 3L 3R2 D2 3F'
*5. *2U U2 L 2R D2 B2 D2 2D' 2U F' 2R' 3U2 L2 2R R 3D 2B' 2F' D2 2D2 2B 2F2 2D 2F 2R 3U' L2 3R2 R' D 2D2 3D' 3U' 2U2 U 3R' D 3U2 2R' F' D' B 2U' 3L' 3B 3F' 3U 2B 3B' 2L' 3L' 3D' 2F D2 2L2 2R F2 D' 3U 2R B' 2B2 3B 3F2 2F' F' D2 3R2 3B D 2D 3L U' 2L2 2R' 3D 3L2 2B2 D' 3D 2U2 2B2 3L' D U 2L' 3F 3L2 2B' 3D2 U 2B 2F F 3R' B 2L' 3L2 D 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R U' B R2 B U2 L2 U' B' U' B2 L' D R F R F D R2 D2 B' L2 U' B2
*2. *D' R' D R2 U L' B2 L2 D' L F' U' F L2 U F' D' F D R' F U F' U' R'
*3. *D2 R' B2 U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 L2 D F D2 R' B' L' D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' U F' D

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' B2 D2 U F U' R F2 L2 D (21f)
*2. *L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B F2 U B F' L R' B' L2 R (19f)
*3. *D L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 U2 F L' B2 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 D' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw F' Uw2 B D2 F L' Rw' B2 F D' Uw' U L Rw2 Uw2 B' R F L2 R' B' Fw R Fw' F D' Uw' Rw' D Uw U' L2 Rw' F D' L U2 F Rw2
*2. *Rw' Fw U2 L' U' Fw2 Rw B' Uw2 R2 Uw F D2 Uw2 U L2 F' L2 B2 F' L' U' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Rw' Uw B2 D Uw L B Uw2 B2 Fw' F L F'
*3. *U Rw' R' D Uw2 U B' Uw L2 Fw2 D' U' R' Uw' Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 R D2 U2 Fw' L' B2 D2 B Fw' F' L B2 Uw2 L Fw2 F' U' L B D' Uw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Dw' U Rw B' Lw2 D' Rw2 U' R Dw' Uw B' Bw Fw' F D' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 F Rw' D' Uw Fw' F' Lw' B' F2 D' Dw' F2 Dw2 R' Uw Rw R B Fw2 F2 Dw' L Rw2 Fw2 U2 L B Lw' Rw2 R2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw B' Bw Dw2 Lw' Dw
*2. *B2 Uw R F2 L2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 F2 L Lw2 R D L2 Lw2 Fw2 R Dw' Fw2 Rw D' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Rw Uw' U B D' B' Bw' Fw' F2 D Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw B2 Bw' F Dw2 R Bw L Lw Rw' R F U' B' D Bw' F'
*3. *Uw' Rw' U F L Lw2 Dw' Rw' Uw' L Rw Bw2 Lw2 B Bw2 Fw F' Uw Lw' D2 Fw2 L Uw Fw2 U2 F L2 Dw' Lw Bw2 D' Bw Fw' L2 R Dw Lw' Fw2 D' Uw L D2 L' Fw2 Rw' R' D' Dw2 Uw Fw F R2 B2 Bw' Fw F L2 B' Fw' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2B' D2 2D' U2 2B2 2R' 2D2 2U' 3F2 L2 2L 3R' D' 2R' 2U B 2F2 R 3U' R2 D' 2B' 3F' 2F2 R' D' 2D2 2U' 2B' 2F2 D2 R 3U' L' 2D2 3U' L 2L 2R' R2 2U 3F 2U2 B 2D' B' 2D 2U2 U2 2F2 2D' 2B' D' 3U2 U 3F2 2L' 3R2 3U' 2L' 3U L B2 D' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2F2 L R' 2F' 2L' 2D2 2U2 U' 2F2 F' 3R U F'
*2. *2L' D 2D2 F2 U 2B D2 2D 3R 2R' 2B' 2D R' U' 2L B2 2F' R' B' R' U 2L2 2D2 3U' B L2 2L 3R' R2 2B D B2 2U' R2 2B 3F' 2L 3F' 2R' U' L' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' 2F U' B' 3R2 2B 3R 3U' R D2 2D' 3U 2F' L' D2 2L' R D' 2U' 2F2 2U' 2F' D' 3R2 2D' 2B' 3R2 3F 2R 2U2 3F' 3U 2U2 2F2 D' F2
*3. *2B 2R B' D' 2D2 2B2 F 3R2 3U2 B' D2 2D2 3U 3R' 2R' R' B' 2F 3R2 2B 3F' 2L 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' B2 2B U L2 3R2 2R2 R D 2U' U2 3F L2 2L2 3R2 F' 3R B F2 R2 B 3R R' 2B' 2R' 2D2 2R' B2 2D L' 3U' 3F2 R D2 3U' 2U U2 3F D 3U' U' R' D2 U2 L2 2R' 2F2 2R' U 2R2 2B L2 2R2 U B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2L 2U 3R2 3B 3F2 3U 3R' D' 2U2 3B2 U 2L2 2B' F' 2L B 2F' 3D 3U 2U U 2F 3R' 2B2 3B 3F' D' 3L' D 2L' 3L 3R2 2F2 2U2 B2 3B' 2F 2L2 3F' 2D2 3U 2U' 2B' L' 3B2 U2 F 2D 3F D 2B2 3B2 3F F 2R2 2D 3D' 2R2 2D2 2U' 2B 3U2 3F2 F2 3L' D 2B2 3D' 3U 2B2 3F 3U' 2L 2F2 D 2D' 3F2 R' 3B U' 2L2 2R2 2B 2F' F' 3U' 2L 2U 2R' 3D' 2U2 B' F2 2L2 3L 3R' 2R 2D 2F2 L'
*2. *3F 2L 3F 2F R' 2B 3D2 2L 2R' D 2D2 3U B 2D' 3D 3R F' 3U2 2R' B 3L' F 3U' 3B' 2D' B2 F' 3U' 2U' L2 2R D 2D2 3D2 3U 2U' U R 2U2 R2 2D' R' B L2 2L2 2R 2B2 3L B2 3F' 3U' U L 3R' D2 3D 2L2 2R2 2B2 2U' B2 3D' 3U 2U' B 3L R' 3F 2U U' L F 2D2 3D 2U 2L2 3L 2R' 2U 2F 2L2 U 2F 3R' 3U 2F2 2D2 L2 3L2 3R2 R2 3U' 2F 3U' 2U U' 2L' F2 D 3F
*3. *3B' 2L2 3L' B2 3B2 3F' 2F' F 3L 3U' 3L2 D 3F2 2U' 2L2 3L' 3R' R' 2U' 3B 3R R2 3U' 3B2 D' 2L2 U 2F' D2 3L' 2R2 2B2 U' 3B2 2L R' B' 3B 2R' 2B 2F' F' D' L U' 3B' R2 2U L 3R' 3U2 2F2 2R' B2 2R D L2 D' R' D' 2U' 3R R U B2 2F' 2D' 3L' 3R2 2D' 3D2 3L' R' D' 2D' 3D' 2U' U' 3L' 3R R' 3F' 2F2 R 2U' 2L' 3U2 2L 3B 2D' R' 3D 3R2 B' 3D' 2L' 3R' 2R' 3B' 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 R U2 L B2 F2 R' U2 B' U2 L D2 R2 U F' D2 U' B R2 (20f)
*2. *U F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F R' F L' U L B' R2 D2 R (21f)
*3. *R2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B' D2 U L' R' F2 D' B U' L2 (21f)
*4. *L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 D R' D' U' F' R' D U' L' B2 U2 (21f)
*5. *R F2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' U' F' D' B D U2 R' U2 F D R (18f)
*6. *D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 R F R U L U' L B' F2 U L (21f)
*7. *U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D L R' F D' B' U L' U R2 (21f)
*8. *U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F U F D' R D' B D F R' F' (21f)
*9. *F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U B2 F2 R F' U F2 R' B U' F2 R2 U' (21f)
*10. *R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 L' B' F' R' B2 D' B U' R' F2 R F2 (20f)
*11. *U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B' U' L F D2 B' R2 (21f)
*12. *L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 D2 U' L D B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 (21f)
*13. *D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 D B2 F2 U B L U L U' R' F' L2 U2 (21f)
*14. *B2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D' L' F R' U' R B D B F L2 R' (21f)
*15. *D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 L2 B' U2 R F2 L2 D B U R' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F D2 U2 F D2 F' D2 B2 L2 B D' R F D' L2 U' B2 F L2 U L' (21f)
*2. *U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U' R D' F L D2 R' U R' F (20f)
*3. *U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D R2 B2 F D' F2 L' B R2 U2 L D B' D' (21f)
*4. *B2 R2 B U2 B' F L2 B U2 F' U2 R B L2 B' U B2 F L' U L' (21f)
*5. *F' U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D L2 R' D' L U' R' U L2 U F2 (20f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D U R B D U2 B2 L B D2 F L2 R2 (21f)
*2. *B2 R2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 F' L' F' D' U L' D2 U2 (21f)
*3. *D2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 R' D L R2 D' F' R D' U R2 (19f)
*4. *D2 B' L2 B F R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' L F2 R' B R' U2 L D U' (21f)
*5. *B U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 B L2 B U B L' U2 L' B2 F L' B2 D (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 D L B R2 D' B D' R' F' L R2 (21f)
*2. *D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 R2 F2 D' B' D R' D' L2 D2 B' R2 D' R' (21f)
*3. *U2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 R' U' R B L U' L U B F2 (21f)
*4. *D2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U' L' U' B D' B' F R U' L (21f)
*5. *B2 D2 R' F2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' U B F L D2 U B' D2 L2 R' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D F' U' R D B' L' F D2 U' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *B2 Fw2 D2 U' L2 B Fw2 F2 Rw F2 Rw' B2 D2 L' Rw' R' Fw' U2 F' Rw' D Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw L2 R2 F Uw Rw D U2 Rw2 F' Rw Uw2 L D' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' D2 F D2 F L' B2 L D2 F2 U' B R2 B' R' B U' R' U2 L' D' B' L B' R'
*3. *L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 L' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R D2 F2 D' F L U (21f)
*4. *L' Rw R' F' Rw Uw2 B' Fw' F U R D' U B2 F' Rw' R' Uw B' D2 Rw' D2 U Fw2 D Uw2 U' Fw Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw' R' F' L2 Rw2 Uw' L' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *L2 F2 D2 B D' R' U' F2 U2 L D2 F2 U B2 R' B2 R U F L2 D L U2 F' R2
*3. *L' D2 R' F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' D' B2 F' U' L' F L' B U2 (20f)
*4. *Fw' Uw' U Fw L2 Rw' R2 U' F' D' B' R' D Uw2 L' Fw F2 D Uw2 U F2 L' Rw2 Uw B' Fw' U Fw F2 L Rw R2 D' L' Rw R Uw' F2 D U'
*5. *Fw U2 Bw Fw2 F' D2 Dw' U2 Bw R' D2 Bw' L' Bw' Lw' B' Rw U L2 Bw2 D2 Fw Lw2 B2 Bw2 F' L2 Lw2 D Dw U B Dw2 L F2 D2 Uw2 R' B' Bw D2 B2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Uw U Fw' L' R B2 L Fw U L2 Fw F2 L2 Bw' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U L F' L2 U' R' D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D B2 D R2 U2 B R' B' U' F2 D2 B L2
*3. *R2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' F D L2 F' R' B' U' L2 U2 R' (21f)
*4. *B Fw' F Uw' L' Rw R' B2 R D2 Uw2 U F L2 Rw R2 B' F2 L Rw' U2 F2 Uw Fw U B2 R' B Fw Uw' B' Fw Rw2 R2 U' R' F' D2 L Fw'
*5. *L Lw Rw2 R Fw' F Dw2 Lw' Dw Bw U Fw2 L2 R' B Fw U2 Lw B D2 F' R Uw U2 Bw' R' Dw2 Rw2 U' F Uw' Rw B2 Fw' L' B Bw2 F Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F Rw U2 F' D2 U' Lw' Bw F2 U F2 Lw Dw2 Bw' Lw B Fw' F'
*6. *2D' 2U' 3F F' D' 2F' U2 B2 2D' 2B' 2D' 3U' 3F2 2R' D' 3R' D 2F' U' R 2B' 2L 3F 3R U' 2B2 3R R' F' D' R2 2B 2F2 3R 3F 2F2 D' 3R 3U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2U' L' R2 B2 2B' 3F' 2L2 2R' F' 2D2 R 2B2 3F2 F 3R2 B' 2D L' B2 2B2 3F 2R' D' B' 3F' 2F' 2R2 R D' B' 2B 3F 2F F2 2R 2B' F U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U' B' U2 L2 U F D L B U2 B U L2 U' B L' B2 R' U' L D2 F2 R2 F2 R'
*3. *L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F D L' F D' L2 F D L' D (21f)
*4. *L' R Fw Uw' R F L' R2 U' B' Fw F' L Rw' Fw' D2 Uw U2 L2 Rw R D' Uw U Fw L Fw2 Rw' F L2 R' U' B2 U' L' D U' L' Rw' R
*5. *B' F' U2 F' L2 Lw2 Rw Bw D2 Uw2 R' B' Bw' F2 L' Rw' U' B2 Lw U' R D Dw2 U B2 Bw' F' R' Bw2 Rw' B' L Uw R Fw' D' Dw' Rw' R2 Uw2 L Lw2 Rw Dw Uw' Bw' D2 R' B R Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Uw2 Rw' R2 B
*6. *B' 2D2 2R2 F' 3U2 3R' U2 L2 3F L' 2U' R 2B R2 2F F' 2L' 3R 3F' U' 3R R 2B' 3F' 3R2 2D2 B L' R 2U L2 2L2 3U 3R' 2R2 R' 3F 2F' F D' 2U' 3R2 3F2 3R D' 2D 3U2 2U' 2L 2B' 2D' L2 3R2 B2 3U' 2B' 3R2 D 2B' 2F D2 2B 2U U2 B2 3F F U2 3F L' 3U' 2B2 R 2B' 3R' 3U 2F' 2L 2R2 2U2
*7. *B2 2R2 U 2B 3R2 2R2 D2 U2 3L2 3F' 2F' 2U2 3R2 D' 3D2 2B 2L 3D' 3U2 L2 3L' 2R 3B' 2F' D2 3B 2L 3L 2R2 3U U' 3F D' 2R 3B2 2F2 F' 2R' D' L2 2L2 3L2 3R 2R' B2 L' 2L' 3L' U2 R2 2F 2L 3L' 2U B2 2F' U R2 D2 3U B L 3F' 3L' 3F' F2 R 3B L F2 2L' 3R' 2R2 U2 2L' 2R' 3U2 2B2 3U' 2L2 R' B' 2B2 D2 2U 3R2 3F L' D' L2 3R' B2 2B2 3L2 2R 3F R2 2U 2B U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l r b u' B' R U' L' B U' L R' U' B' R' U R U' R U' R' L' U B' U' 
*2. *r' b B' L R L R' L R' U B' L' R' B U R L U R L R' L U L' R 
*3. *l' r b' R' U R U' L B U' L B R U' R L B L' R' B L' B' R' U' L' 
*4. *l' r b' u' U L R' B' R B' R L' R B R U' B R B L' U' L U' B' U' 
*5. *l' u' B' U' L R L' R L B' L' R B L' U L R' U L' R U' B' L' R' L' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (-2,6) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (-2,4) (-1,4) (0,2) (6,0) (4,4) (-2,0) (6,1) (-3,4) (0,4) (6,2) 
*2. *(-2,5) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (5,4) (3,4) (6,0) (2,3) (0,4) (6,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (-3,0) 
*3. *(0,2) (1,6) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (4,0) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (2,0) (2,0) (0,3) (1,2) (0,5) (6,4) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) 
*4. *(0,-3) (-3,3) (3,0) (1,0) (-3,0) (-1,3) (-3,5) (-4,1) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (6,4) (2,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,0) 
*5. *(0,-1) (0,6) (3,1) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (0,3) (-3,2) (-3,3) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (1,0) (0,5) (1,0)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2009)

yay new comp

*Square-1:* 52.22, 44.22, 58.72 P, 42.31, 58.47 P
*avg:* 51.64
*comment:* meh. A little rusty, but this was decent for me. I wish my DIY would get here.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 15, 2009)

*3x3x3 :*(26.66), (32.61), 29.63, 31.94, 30.13 = *30.57*
comment - so close to getting my first sub-30 average

*3x3x3 BLD : *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*

*Snake :*5.68, 6.15, (6.61), (5.31),	5.41 = *5.75*
comment - matched my pb average and got a pb single


----------



## Zava (Jan 15, 2009)

Balázs Bernát
3x3:
5x5: (1:43.83) 1:41.13 1:35.34 1:40.47 (1:33.59) -> *1:38.98*
wooooooow. now do this in comp. ^^
3bld:
3mbld:

the ones I'm currently interested in.


----------



## Koen (Jan 15, 2009)

*3×3×3:* 33.03 28.80 (26.09) 28.80 (34.97)
*Average:* 30.21
:'( stupid last solve

*Clock:* later
*Average:*

*2×2×2:* 10.50 12.91 10.13 (13.16) (8.83)
*Average:* 11.18
not bad


----------



## PeterV (Jan 15, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 14.24, 15.43, 15.50, (15.96), (7.91) = *15.06 avg.*
Comment: Consistent.

3x3x3: 28.92, 31.17, (44.73), (27.19), 28.81 = *29.63 avg.*
Comment: Yes! Finally, sub-30!

4x4x4: 3:37.15 (O), 3:35.24 (O), (3:09.48 (O)), 3:10.37 (P), (3:47.69 (P)) = *3:27.59 avg.*
Comment: I don't really practice 4x4 too often.

2-4 Relay: *4:02.71 (OP)*
Comment: Fun event.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 15, 2009)

2x2x2BLD: 18.53, *13.67*, 18.80
3x3x3BLD: 44.20, 45.12, *39.86*
4x4x4BLD: *4:58.94*, DNF, DNF
5x5x5BLD: DNF,DNF,DNF Times were 8:48, 8:37, 10:24.


----------



## Jude (Jan 15, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 6.62, 7.84, 5.34, 8.48, 4.26 = *6.60* --> _Rofl.. Decided to relearn 17 of my CLL cases cos they sucked, so whenever I got one of those my times are baaad_

*3x3x3*: 16.38, 22.33, 25.05, 20.77, 23.23 = *22.11* --> _Buh? *3* counting sup 20s... dunno what went wrong here _

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (2:27.83), DNF (2:42.80), DNF (2:28.41) = *DNF* --> _Booo!_

*4x4x4*: 1:35.20, 1:38.31, 1:36.61, 1:38.05, 2:00.09  = *1:37.66* --> _Pretty average.. It's annoying because the 4th one was almost very fast (the reduction was mid 40s) but upon slotting my 3rd pair, I noticed I'd paired red/green with purple/green because of bad lighting in my room _

*5x5x5*: 4:15.50, 4:08.22, 3:46.52, 4:24.94, DNS = *4:16.23* --> _Oh dear! The average was already so terrible I didn't even bother starting the last solve. I was hoping for *sub 3* but even sub 4 proved a challenge :s_

*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *2:55.22* --> _Hmm.. 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 finished at about 25 seconds. 4x4x4 was.. interesting..._

*Pyraminx*: 11.53, 17.16, 7.17, 15.27, 8.61 = *11.80* --> _The 2 terrible solves ruined the average _

*Megaminx*: 3:28.86, 3:21.25, 4:09.20, 3:59.42, 3:38.19 = *3:42.16* --> _Arghh! Started off ok, but then took a horrible turn for the worse!  This is the 3rd week I've had megaminx now.._

*Magic*: 2.44, 2.02, 2.52, 2.55, 2.55 = *2.50* --> _Got this a week ago, broke it instantly and just restrung it yesterday, so this is ok I guess.. I'll improve fast _

More coming..


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.95*
(14.57), 14.13, 13.65, 14.06, (13.23)
sub 14 = nice 

*3x3x3 OH: 29.83*
28.57, 31.62, 29.31, (32.61), (27.85)
went for yellow cross on the last one and had a PLL skip

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:09.02*
(2:21.21), (DNF) [2:32.60, 4 edges flipped], 2:09.02.
CO was really easy on the last one


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 15, 2009)

3x3: 24.98 (28.02) 22.42 (18.90) 21.94 = 23.11
comment: meh. I usually get more sub-20's and NO SUP-25's!

2x2: 9.30 6.10 (5.30) (10.10) 5.78 = 7.06
comment: sub-8 = 

3x3OH: 
(37.94) 40.42 (46.02) 45.86 38.18 = 41.49
comment: sub-45 =  sub 42= !

4x4: (1:23.18) 1:31.72 1:27.90 1:38.28 (1:43.90) = 1:32.63
comment: meh. i usually get sub-90 average...

5x5: (2:39.46) 2:28.90 2:34.18 (2:00.90) 2:15.46 = 2:26.18
comment: nice. 2:00.90 was not PB, but really close. PB is still 1:56.00

4x4FM: centers: Uw2 U' F2 Rw' F2 Dw D Rw F2 R2' F2 Uw2 F' Uw2 R L' Uw L Uw L2 Uw2 F' Uw L Uw2 F2 Uw (28)
edges: F2 U D R' Uw' R' U' D2 R L D' L' Uw L D2 L' Uw' L' U L Uw B L' Dw L B' U L' B Uw' (31)
parity fix: Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw' B2 Rw B2 Rw' B2 Rw2 (14)
3x3: x U' L U' L D L' U R D' R U R U' x2 F2 U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F y2 R' F R U R' x U' R x' F U' F' y' R' U' R y R2 D y R' U R U' R D' y' R2 U2 (52)

28+31+14+52=125

comment: PB!

3x3BLD: 4:27.62 DNF, 4:03.72, 3:47.72 DNF
comment: PB, but I wanted sub-4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2009)

Pretty good fewest moves result, for me (not good for the experts here, but good for me).

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*

Scramble: F2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D F' U' R D B' L' F D2 U' (21f)
Solution: B U R' U2 R2 D' R' D' B2 D' F L B' L' B R' B2 R2 D' R' D' L' U2 L D' L' U2 L B D' B D B2 D'

2x cross: B U R' U2 R2 D' R' D' B2 D' F
3rd pair: L B' L'
4th pair: B R' B2 R2 D' R' D
all but 3 corners: D . B D' B D B2 D'
insert at .: D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L
D D D at end of 4th pair to start of insertion become D'.
Comment: Fairly quickly I found the 2x cross B U R' U2 R2 D' R' D2 F, but I had trouble getting anywhere with that start. So I started to try B, B2, B' inserted in the middle of the D2, and came up with this.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 15, 2009)

3x3: 16.41, (16.28), 19.47, (21.06), 20.80 = 18.89 (personal best avg)
megaminx: 3:38.58, 3:50.86, (then gave up the rest  maybe ill finish tomorrow)


----------



## Edam (Jan 15, 2009)

*2x2* - (23.55), (13.28), 21.75, 20.86, 18.22 = *20.28*
*3x3 *- 29.25, (27.69), (35.53), 32.19, 34.02 = *31.82*
*3x3OH* - 2.11.53, (2.36.78), 2.15.34, (1.55.55), 2.15.16 = *2.14.01*

My first time OH. Woo


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2009)

*FMC:* 31 moves: B' D' R L F2 L' B L F2 L' R2 D2 R' F' B' L2 U' F' B L2 F B' U' L' F2 B D2 L' F D2 F'

Premove F' to understand

2x2x2: B' D' R. B R2 D2 R'

F2L: F' B', L F2 B D2 L' F

Since the F2L really just leave 3 corners and 3 edges, I decided to insert them both, figuring that the edge insertion would be shorter than flipping and cycling edge to complete a skeleton. So I found a nice insertion for Allan at the ,: L2 U' F' B L2 F B' U' L2, which cancels one move. Then a standard 3 corner insertion at .= L F2 L' B L F2 L' B' canceling 2 moves.

then AUF and undo premove with D2 F'

I am very satisfied with how this turned out, and that I found a fairly nice insertion for the edges.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 16, 2009)

2x2 BLD
52.20 DNF
42.46
1:29.05 DNF

Free style commutators, visual memo. Good considering this is a new method for me and I haven't practiced for so long.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 13.52, (16.24), (13.40), 13.65, 14.39 = 13.85
_This is pretty awesome  I'm sub-15 now, but sub-14 is really nice._

2x2: (5.66), 4.93, 5.64, 5.43, (4.69) = 5.33
_Average, no complaints _

4x4: (1:14.55), 1:19.11, 1:19.10, (1:25.52), 1:15.39 = 1:17.87
_Wee bit better than average. My 4x4 is broken in now. Also, look at the second and third times. _

Sq-1: (58.48), (46.71), 49.67, 48.49, 54.85 = 51.00
_Meh, but I had parity on every single solve._

234: 1:39.44
_Splits were roughly 5-15-1:20_


----------



## Lemuel Manalo (Jan 17, 2009)

2x2 - 10.14, (6.88), 8.02, (14.53), 10.37 = 9.98

3x3 - (21.47), 23.85, 21.68, 23.32 + 2 = (25.32), 22.10 = 22.88

4x4 - (2:05.83), 1:58.34, 2:01.15, (1:57.75), 2:02.13 = 2:01.04

3x3 BLD - 3:19.70, 3:09.76, DNF = 3:09.76

3x3 OH - (39.41), (55.84), 54.50, 48.46, 49.39 = 49.52

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay - 2:37.90


----------



## erc (Jan 18, 2009)

2x2: 5.88 (5.27) 5.81 (7.33) 5.74 = 5.81
Pyraminx: (10.95) 10.56 (6.86) 10.86 8.20 = 9.87
Square-1: 20.28 (18.80) (22.73) 19.25 19.64 = 19.72


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2009)

*3x3x3
*

1. (32.16)	
2.	30.10	
3.	31.29
4.	29.95
5.	(27.64)

Average 3/5: 30.45
SD: .60!

It was alright, got better.


----------



## Jacco (Jan 18, 2009)

Bad results for blind and 3x3 this week.

*2x2: *(6.63), (3.94), 5.80, 6.40, 6.27 = *6.16*
I'm trying CLL, don't know them all and recognition is still bad.

*3x3:* 19.11, 19.63, (17.84), 18.69, (20.08) = *19.14*
:confused:

*4x4:* (1:22.44(O)), 1:17.09(P), 1:15.05, (1:13.90 (P)), 1:21.84 = *1:17.99*
Nice

*5x5:* (2:27.25), 2:07.52, 2:16.06, (1:55.90), 2:10.43 = *2:11.34*
Average, nice sub-2 solve though.

*2x2BLD:* DNF (47.93), DNF (42.80), DNF (1:22.90) = *DNF*

*3x3BLD: *DNF (2:39.27), DNF(1:24.05), DNF (1:59.63) = *DNF*
First and last one were so easy I got confused. First one was of by 2 flipped edges, second one a 3cycle edges and last one 2 flipped corners and 2 flipped edges .

*3x3OH:* (25.59), 31.36, 28.71, 30.66, (34.36) = *30.24*
Ok.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 19, 2009)

Bruce Norskog

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: DNF*
Comment: Well, I finally basically finished a solution in 2.5 hours, but I messed up on an insertion, so I'm calling it a DNF. I didn't get a very good skeleton on the 3x3x3 phase, with two twisted corners and a 3-cycle of corners remaining, but I didn't have time to do it over. Nor did I have time to search through much of the solve for an insertion point, so I only came up with a 1-move cancelling insertion. My correct would-be solution is below.

Solution:
Uw2 U' D2 F2 Lw' D2 L Bw D2 U Bw (11)
U' D' Bw2 Rw' F2 Rw U' Bw U' Bw U Rw2 U2 Rw2 (25)
B' D2 B D' R D' R' D Fw R' B' R U F U2 F U Fw' (43)
L U' L B Rw F' L F D' L D Rw' F Rw' B L2 B' Rw (61)
L' U' B' R' D F R2 L U' F2 L' F' (73)
U' B' U' B L B D' B' U' B D B' U2 L U' F U2 (90)
F2 L2 F L2 U L2 U' L F D2 F' L U2 L' F D2 F' L U2 (109)

Explanation:
Centers:
Uw2 U' D2 F2 Lw' D2 L Bw D2 U Bw
U' D' Bw2 Rw' F2 Rw U' Bw U' Bw U Rw2 U2 Rw2

Edge Pairing:
B' D2 B D' R D' R' D Fw R' B' R U F U2 F U Fw'
L U' L B Rw F' L F D' L D Rw'
F Rw' B L2 B' Rw

3x3x3:
L' U' B' R' D F R2

3x3x4:
L U' F2 L' F'

F3L minus 1 slot:
U' B' U' B L . U L U' F U2 F'

Edges:
F' L2 F L2 U L2 U' L2

Fix 2 twisted corners:
L' F D2 F' L U2 L' F D2 F' L U2

Insert corner 3-cycle at ".":
B D' B' U' B D B' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 52 moves*
Solution: U' D F B' U B' U' B2 U' B U2 B2 U' L B2 L' B D L' B L D' B U B' U' L' B2 L D' R' B' R B D2 U R U' L U R' U' L' D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D'
Comment: Not very good. I found a 3-move cross and developed a "backup" solve with it. I found a 14-move siamese 2x2x2's with B D R F D2 U B F L2 F' D L' F2 L, but ran out of time before coming up with any better solutions. So I simply have my "backup solve" as my solution.
Explanation:
Cross (on F): U' D F
1st slot: B' U B' U' B2 U' B U
2nd slot: U B2 U' L B2 L'
3rd slot: B D L' B L D'
4th slot: B U B' U' L' B2 L
Edges: D' R' B' R B D
Corner 3-cycle (solves 1 and moves a twisted corner): D U R U' L U R' U' L' D'
Last 3 corners: D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D'


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2009)

Kian Barry

2x2-
3x3-
4x4-
5x5- (2:59.00), (3:06.53), 3:00.97,3:05.22, 3:05.98 = Average 3:04.06	
3x3 OH-
3x3 BLD-
2-4 Relay-
2-5 Relay-
Magic-
Square 1-


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 32.77, 18.02, 10.63, 11.25, 12.41 = *13.89*
*3x3x3:* 29.19, 28.90, 23.02, 21.05, 26.71 = *26.21*
*4x4x4:* 1:42.52, 1:43.68 (OP), 1:44.63 (P), 1:47.47 (P), 1:48.22 (OP) = *1:45.26*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.94, 3:05.93, 2:28.34, 2:43.46, 2:44.56 = *2:42.32*
*6x6x6:* 5:00.78, 5:17.38 (OP), 5:21.21 (OP), 5:23.91 (P), 5:39.52 (P) = *5:20.83*
*7x7x7:* 8:03.22, 8:48.57, 7:59.90, 8:37.34, 7:57.67 = *8:13.49*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 59.59, 39.80, 44.03 = *39.80*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:26.39, 1:43.58, 1:45.39 = *1:43.58*
Comment: Scrambles 2 and 3 were two of the easiest scrambles I’ve ever seen on a competition! Nice, but lucky.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (9:51.86, 4:00), DNF (10+, 4:58), 8:04.27 (3:30) = *8:04.27*
Comment: Hooray! Finally a new personal best! (It’s been a long time since I got one for 4x4x4 BLD.) First one was off by 3 wings – I memorized the wrong letter. Second one was solved, but the stackmat timer expired so I had to take a DNF.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (19:24.33, 10:15), DNF (21:02.34, 11:01), 19:14.54 (9:55) = *19:14.54*
Comment: First was off by 3 + centers; second was off by 2 + and 2 X centers. Not a very good week for big cubes BLD, except the one great 4x4x4 BLD solve.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (38:42.94, 19:15), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 outer X centers. I'm not sure what went wrong - probably mismemorization.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (*49:48.65!!!*, *22:47!!!*), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Aaaaggghhh!!!!! So frustrating! I decided I was going for the UWR this solve, so I resolved to not refresh my memorization except once after each type of piece on that type of piece alone, and then once at the end for everything. And sure enough, my memorization was blazingly fast with it! And my recall was great through the solve as well. Also, this was an easy scramble (if such a thing exists as an easy 7x7x7 BLD scramble) - lots of center pieces solved, and no edge or corner parity. Toward the end, I was trembling as badly as I usually do in competition - I was nervous because i KNEW I had the record. But unfortunately, it was off by 4 outer wings and an outer r2 slice turn. Apparently I forgot to do the second piece for one of my images, and other than that it was correct. So close! Anyway, now I'm sure sub-45 is possible, even for me.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.16, 43.00, 47.72, 51.47, 47.55 = *46.48*
*Magic:* 2.47, 2.71, 2.34, 2.55, 2.55 = *2.52*
*Master Magic:* 4.75, 6.06, 5.50, 6.16, 5.11 = *5.56*
*Clock:* 24.56, 24.86, 25.66, 19.34, 20.53 = *23.32*
*MegaMinx:* DNF (55:06.04, 30:14), 3:40.73, 3:20.47, 3:09.72, 3:15.83 = *3:25.68*
Comment: Off by 5 edges, 5 corners, and 2 more corners twisted. Face “H” (by my lettering scheme) was twisted 1 turn clockwise, which accounted for the 5 edges and 5 corners – must have been a missed undo of a setup move. The corners were twisted due to a mismemorization. Memorization was hard for me on this one!
*Pyraminx:* 24.78, 21.86, 16.02, 24.93, 29.72 = *23.86*
*Square-1:* 58.41, 1:19.38 (P), 59.86 (P), 54.15 (P), 37.61 = *57.47*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
Comment: See solution in earlier post.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 20, 2009)

This is why I haven't previously participated! I despair at my miserable efforts  I guess it's all for fun though, eh?

*2x2x2:* 49.14, 50.80, 1:13.07, 1:09.39, 48.10 
*3x3x3:* 1:08.73, 51.34, 1:02.81, 1:17.82 , 57.94 
*4x4x4:* 6:24.50 (DNF can't solve parity!), 4:52.85, (I think I'm giving up here)
*5x5x5:* (not enough hours in the day)
*7x7x7:* (I'd like to try but just the scramble would take me until 2am!)
*MegaMinx:* 8:10.30, 9:02.13, 8:50.26, 8:05.86, 8:34.75 (enjoyable solves)

Hmmm, it's late... and way too embarrassing! I'll try again next week maybe.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2009)

msemtd said:


> This is why I haven't previously participated! I despair at my miserable efforts  I guess it's all for fun though, eh?


 For most puzzles, I remember when my times were like yours. It really wasn't that long ago.

Participate in the competition every week, and I'm sure you'll see some tremendous improvement after a while.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 21, 2009)

*4x4x4BLD* DNF(22:16.51)
Only 2 corners swapped, I just forgot to swap them at last.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

Including Warmup solves
2x2x2: 10.78 6.41 7.52 10.97 7.50 7.63 8.33 10.19 9.96 9.31 9.61 10.15 = 9.10
3x3x3: 26.43 23.18 23.11 29.77 24.68 22.50 24.83 22.02 22.15 34.90 23.33 22.65 = 24.26
4x4x4: 1:18.02 1:49.02 1:34.55 1:47.22 1:34.58 1:39.69 1:14.22 1:24.30 1:25.83 1:45.72 1:32.16 1:31.27 = 1:33.33
5x5x5: 2:22.19 2:27.55 2:37.58 2:19.66 2:41.41 2:19.09 2:07.47 2:10.83 2:10.03 2:06.36 2:24.84 2:19.68 = 2:19.89
6x6x6: 4:41.81 4:27.59 4:58.69 5:04.34 4:40.80 5:06.33 5:09.13 4:33.75 4:51.96 5:22.65 5:48.00 5:30.05 = 4:59.95
7x7x7: 7:42.77 7:19.78 8:08.27 8:08.38 7:13.83 6:59.96 6:45.13 7:19.68 6:54.68 7:12.36 7:11.30 8:33.15 = 7:25.10 
3x3x3_oh: 42.65 47.36 35.21 37.02 42.80 46.08 39.84 41.22 52.61 31.18 41.27 49.55 = 42.30
3x3x3_match: DNF 2:08.68 1:17.22 1:12.84 1:01.56 1:19.47 1:26.38 1:10.68 1:23.61 1:04.22 1:12.38 1:34.11 = 1:22.96
Magic: 1.90 3.33 1.80 7.36 2.28 2.94 1.69 1.58 DNF 1.93 3.25 9.40 = 3.59
Master Magic: 4.41 4.97 6.05 10.31 5.34 6.03 7.21 4.28 7.68 4.36 5.03 6.94 = 5.80
Clock: 18.75 18.21 25.94 22.13 16.47 DNF 19.84 27.68 16.56 19.43 19.58 21.44 = 20.96
MegaMinx: 3:22.80 3:17.53 3:09.06 2:53.81 4:20.40 2:59.72 3:08.11 2:58.41 2:59.66 2:36.65 3:29.36 DNF = 3:15.89
PyraMinx: 17.38 13.90 13.44 10.09 DNF 17.09 9.80 12.55 8.08 10.33 11.80 13.93 = 13.03
Square-1: 1:15.61 1:23.18 53.58 1:02.55 1:26.80 58.65 1:15.33 58.84 1:04.78 55.90 1:33.34 53.97 = 1:07.56

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 10.19 9.96 9.31 9.61 10.15 = 9.91
3x3x3: 22.02 22.15 34.90 23.33 22.65 = 22.71
4x4x4: 1:24.30 1:25.83 1:45.72 1:32.16 1:31.27 = 1:29.75
5x5x5: 2:10.83 2:10.03 2:06.36 2:24.84 2:19.68 = 2:13.51
6x6x6: 4:33.75 4:51.96 5:22.65 5:48.00 5:30.05 = 5:14.89
7x7x7: 7:19.68 6:54.68 7:12.36 7:11.30 8:33.15 = 7:14.45
2x2x2_bf: 1:25.22 1:01.90 DNF = 1:01.90
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 4:06.97 = 4:06.97
3x3x3_oh: 41.22 52.61 31.18 41.27 49.55 = 44.01
3x3x3_match: 1:10.68 1:23.61 1:04.22 1:12.38 1:34.11 = 1:15.56
234-Relay: 2:07.91 
2345-Relay: 4:20.00
23456-Relay: 10:26.86
234567-Relay: 15:55.47
Magic: 1.58 DNF 1.93 3.25 9.40 = 4.86
Master Magic: 4.28 7.68 4.36 5.03 6.94 = 5.44
Clock: 27.68 16.56 19.43 19.58 21.44 = 20.15
MegaMinx: 2:58.41 2:59.66 2:36.65 3:29.36 DNF = 3:09.14
PyraMinx: 12.55 8.08 10.33 11.80 13.93 = 11.56
Square-1: 58.84 1:04.78 55.90 1:33.34 53.97 = 59.84

I loved the 234567 relay. All good solves. My 5, 6 and 7 feel like they are dying


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Crap, I'm late for this. And I'm not even in the mood.

*3x3x3:*
22.53, (29.58), 22.22, (22.05), 24.48 = 23.08
_This is pretty crappy. I need to fix my cube._

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
62.53, (59.27), 63.58, 65.67, (68.42) = 63.93
_Also crap._

*3x3x3 Match-the-Scramble*
2:22.59, 2:32.48, 2:10.97, (2:35.98), (2:08.52) = 2:22.01
_Decent._


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm so late....

*2:* 5.33 7.21 (4.47) 5.59 (8.93+) = *6.04*
Suck

*3:* 15.36 (14.96) 15.40 15.93 (17.68) = *15.56*
At least it's consistent

*4:* 1:39.40 1:27.65O 1:25.34OP (1:18.27O) (1:47.75OP) = *1:30.80*
Die on 1 and 5... I suck

*5:* 2:11.61 (2:25.09) 2:24.31 (2:02.03) 2:19.55 = *2:18.49*
I can't do 5x5 anymore

*7:* (6:49.34) 7:02.28 7:21.44 7:33.78 (8:03.21) = *7:19.17*
Good start... horrible finish

*3BLD:* 1:50.97 DNF(2:40.xx) 2:10.25 = *1:50.97*
Yay sub-2! I was off by 2 corners on 2...

*3OH:* 22.90 (31.47) 27.72 27.19 (22.13) = *25.94*
New PB (solve 1; 5 was PLL skip)!

*Sq-1:* 26.75 (26.31) (1:50.05) 32.96 31.58 = *30.43*
I POPed on 3... and had a smaller POP on 4. Almost sub-30.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

*Results week 2009-03*

*2x2x2*(13)


 5.33 MTGjumper

 5.81 erc

 6.04 not_kevin

 6.16 Jacco

 6.60 Jude

 7.06 trying-to-speedcube...

 9.51 Lemuel Manalo

 9.91 AvGalen

 11.18 Koen

 13.89 Mike Hughey

 15.06 PeterV

 20.28 Edam

 56.44 msemtd


*3x3x3 *(17)


 13.85 MTGjumper

 13.95 Sa967St

 15.56 not_kevin

 18.89 JohnnyA

 19.14 Jacco

 22.11 Jude

 22.54 Lemuel Manalo

 22.71 AvGalen

 23.08 Fobo911

 23.11 trying-to-speedcube...

 26.21 Mike Hughey

 29.63 PeterV

 30.21 Koen

 30.45 IamWEB

 30.88 cookingfat

 31.82 Edam

 1:03.16 msemtd


*4x4x4*(10)


 1:17.87 MTGjumper

 1:17.99 Jacco

 1:29.75 AvGalen

 1:30.80 not_kevin

 1:32.63 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:37.66 Jude

 1:45.26 Mike Hughey

 2:00.54 Lemuel Manalo

 3:27.59 PeterV

 DNF msemtd


*5x5x5*(8)


 1:38.98 Zava

 2:11.34 Jacco

 2:13.51 AvGalen

 2:18.49 not_kevin

 2:26.18 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:42.32 Mike Hughey

 3:04.06 Kian

 4:16.22 Jude


*6x6x6*(2)


 5:14.89 AvGalen

 5:20.83 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(3)


 7:14.45 AvGalen

 7:19.17 not_kevin

 8:13.49 Mike Hughey


*3x3 one handed*(9)


 25.94 not_kevin

 29.83 Sa967St

 30.24 Jacco

 41.49 trying-to-speedcube...

 44.01 AvGalen

 46.48 Mike Hughey

 50.78 Lemuel Manalo

 1:03.93 Fobo911

 2:14.01 Edam


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(5)


 13.67 Ville Seppänen

 39.80 Mike Hughey

 42.46 fanwuq

 1:01.90 AvGalen

 DNF Jacco


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)


 39.86 Ville Seppänen

 1:43.58 Mike Hughey

 1:50.97 not_kevin

 2:09.02 Sa967St

 3:09.76 Lemuel Manalo

 4:03.72 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:06.97 AvGalen

 DNF Jacco

 DNF Jude

 DNF cookingfat


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)


 4:58.94 Ville Seppänen

 8:04.27 Mike Hughey

 DNF oyyq99999


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)


19:14.54 Mike Hughey

 DNF Ville Seppänen


*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)


 DNF Mike Hughey


*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)


 DNF Mike Hughey


*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)


 1:15.56 AvGalen

 2:22.01 Fobo911


*2-3-4 Relay*(5)


 1:39.44 MTGjumper

 2:07.91 AvGalen

 2:37.90 Lemuel Manalo

 2:55.22 Jude

 4:02.71 PeterV


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(1)


 4:20.00 AvGalen


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(1)


10:26.86 AvGalen


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(1)


15:55.47 AvGalen


*Magic*(3)


 2.50 Jude

 2.52 Mike Hughey

 4.86 AvGalen


*Master Magic*(2)


 5.44 AvGalen

 5.56 Mike Hughey


*Snake*(1)


 5.75 cookingfat


*Clock*(2)


 20.15 AvGalen

 23.32 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(4)


 9.87 erc

 11.56 AvGalen

 11.80 Jude

 23.86 Mike Hughey


*Megaminx*(5)


 3:09.14 AvGalen

 3:25.68 Mike Hughey

 3:42.16 Jude

 8:31.77 msemtd

 DNF JohnnyA


*Square-1*(6)


 19.72 erc

 30.43 not_kevin

 51.00 MTGjumper

 51.64 Vault312

 57.47 Mike Hughey

 59.84 AvGalen


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(3)


31 Vault312

34 Mike Hughey

52 cuBerBruce


*4x4x4 fewest moves*(2)


125 trying-to-speedcube...

DNF  cuBerBruce




*Contest results*


159 Mike Hughey

140 AvGalen

96 not_kevin

77 trying-to-speedcube...

74 Jacco

66 Jude

64 MTGjumper

53 Lemuel Manalo

43 Ville Seppänen

43 Sa967St

30 erc

27 cuBerBruce

23 PeterV

23 Fobo911

22 JohnnyA

20 Vault312

18 msemtd

15 Koen

14 cookingfat

14 Edam

13 Zava

8 oyyq99999

7 IamWEB

7 Kian

6 fanwuq


----------

